# dominator gt  cmt12gx3m6a1866c9



## serocool (15. Februar 2011)

nabend 

habe folgendes problem
habe mir die oben genannten speicher gekauft und auf meinem asus rampage 2 extreme verbaut.ok board  bootet .speicher laufen auf 1066 mhz.np.jetzt wollte ich die speicher aber auf 1866 mhz laufen lassen und habe dazu das xmp profil angewählt.ok die einstellungen werden mir angezeigt aber jetzt bootet der rechner nicht mehr.habe dies ein paar mal probiert.es scheint das er anfängt zu booten und dann hängen bleibt.habe auch versucht den wert 1866 manuell ein zu stellen was aber auch nix änderte.da ich absoluter laie bin, was das bios betrifft, hoffe ich von euch hilfe zu bekommen.habe auch noch die 1333 und die 1600 mhz probiert was klappte, aber habe über everest gesehen das die spannung immer höher ging.da die speicher für 1,65 volt ausgelegt sind habe ich den speicher wieder auf 1333 mhz getaktet.schön wäre wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie und was ich einstellen muß.laut corsair sind die speicher kompatible.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Februar 2011)

Bitte ohne XMP manuell folgendes testen:

Bios - aktuellstes bitte aufspielen
CPU - welche CPU wird verwendet? ohne Angabe kann ich keine kompletten Settings angeben.

Command Rate auf 2 Einstellen
Ram Takt auf 1866MHz einstellen
Ram Spannung auf 1,66 Volt einstellen
Timings 9-9-9-24 rest auf AUTO

Spread Spectrums und LoadLine Calibrations deaktivieren
INTEL Eist deaktivieren
INTEL C1E und C-State Advance Support deaktivieren.


----------



## serocool (17. Februar 2011)

nabend !
möchte noch anmerken das ich den cpu eigentlich nicht übertakten will/möchte außer es geht nicht ohne.
ok hier die daten meines systems

cpu :  I7   940     2,93 ghz
mainb. : asus rampage 2 extreme
speicher : steht oben^^

grüße


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. Februar 2011)

Alles klar,

also wie folgt zu den oberen Einstellung noch folgendes zusätzlich einstellen:

Uncore Takt 3732 MHz fest einstellen
QPI Spannung auf 1,40 Volt einstellen.

mit den genannten Einstellungen ist die IMC der CPU übertaktet, dies ist bei Nutzung von mehr als 1066MHz Ramtakt bei Intel LGA1366CPUs nicht zu vermeiden. Diese OC (bis 1866Mhz) ist aber recht verhalten was die CPU Last angeht und wird für gewöhnlich auch von allen Garantien abgedeckt


----------



## serocool (18. Februar 2011)

ok werd das die tage testen. (viel arbeit) melde mich dann.

danke erst mal.

P.s. : sollte das nicht klappen würde ich die speicher erst mal weiter auf 1600 mhz laufen lassen bis eine neue lösung da wäre.welche timmings kann ich dann noch
gefahrlos fahren? laufen mom auf 9-9-9-24 2t.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. Februar 2011)

Du könntest noch 8-8-8-24 2T testen


----------

